# Naughty Boy - La La La ft. Sam Smith



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Loving this track....






And Komi JL Remix

http://www.themusicninja.com/remix-naughty-boy-la-la-la-feat-sam-smith-komi-jl-remix/


----------



## The_Hulk (Apr 2, 2007)

Love it,,


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Yep been enjoying this as well for the last few weeks.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

You can download the Komi JL Remix free if you cant wait till the release date.....


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Cracking video and song been playing alot on music TV


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Yep its grown on me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Starting to get on my bloody nerves now


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Loving it and so does my 4 year old daughter 


Brian


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

love it too:thumb:


----------

